# Mahoning co. OH B&T F



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Another Beuaty at mahoning. the Euth date is the same as the available to adopt date. Recommended to call BEFORE that date.



















This wonderful dog came in on:
JULY 3
This dog is available for adoption/euthanasia on: 

This dog came in as a stray and there is no background information.
If interested please contact by phone @ 330-740-2205 EXT 2 to adopt this precious dog. 
IT IS BEST TO CALL BEFORE ADOPTION / EUTHANASIA DATE TO BE PUT ON ADOPTION LIST FOR THIS DOG. 

PLEASE HELP US SAVE THIS DOG!!! 

Mahoning County Dog Pound 
Youngstown, OH 
(330)740-2205 - dial 2 
Email Mahoning County Dog Pound - [email protected]

PF link for Mahoning: http://search.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=OH599


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Mahoning co. OH B&T F*

Again, a duplicate..

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=734335&page=3#Post734335


----------

